# Seamless Yellow Baby Sweater Dress Free Knitting Pattern



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

This is Seamless Yellow Baby Sweater Dress Free Knitting Pattern link:

http://whiteflowerneedle.hubpages.com/hub/Seamless-Yellow-Baby-Sweater-Dress-Free-Knitting-Pattern


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That is just darling and I'm going to go get it right now... the cables and eyelet work and the two colors make it just the cutest little shirtwaist.....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful and so well done. Perfection!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

That is just so darling. Lovely knitting, too.


----------



## macdonaldgail (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Friends,
Can someone suggest a yarn for this dress! Would rather not do it in cotton.
Regards,
Gail


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

So cute. :lol: :lol:


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, complete with tutorials for everything! Got to try this one......thanks for the link!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

SWEET...Thank you !


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the cutest!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh thank you! I have saved it and am looking forward to making this one.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

LOVE IT. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it. Thx.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cute, I have printed off to try.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work and thanks for posting the pictures and not just the link by itself.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Precious. Thank you It's so nice when you post pictures with the link. :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wish it was in a bigger size. I would love to make this for my GD. She is in a size 3 Toddler. But I bet I will find a little one to make this for. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

So nifty and nice! Definitely saving this pattern. Thanks.


----------



## sarah thaw (Sep 22, 2012)

where do i get this pattern
thanks
sarah


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

macdonaldgail said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can someone suggest a yarn for this dress! Would rather not do it in cotton.
> Regards,
> Gail


Since the pattern calls for a cotton yarn with a 4 in the yarn symbol, you could technically substitute any wool or acrylic yarn as long as you match the gauge. You probably already know that, the reason I'm responding to your comment is to warn you that cotton yarn does not behave the same as wool or acrylic. I am currently working on 2 sweaters for toddlers in cotton yarns. I used the same pattern (needle size, etc.) I have for acrylic yarn, and the cotton sweaters have turned out wider and shorter than the acrylic ones. Be sure to check your gauge against the pattern's gauge, and check the length as you are going along. You would probably be smart to have extra yarn in case you have to knit more rows to get the length you need. This dress looks very short on the model, so you may want to lengthen it for your special little girl.

I probably would not choose to do this in cotton either, some brands are not easy to care for and fade quickly, or worse yet, the dye bleeds something terrible. Cotton is wonderful for some climates, but I would probably choose to do this in a good acrylic yarn for the mother's sake!

Hope you give it a try! Happy knitting.....
-Joyce


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful little dress. Thank you very much. I am planning to knit a dress like that.

I noticed on your demonstration (tutorial) that you hold your knitting needles the same way as I do. 
I learned how to knit from my Mother in China.

Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, Cute, cute, cute. This looks like a great pattern...thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi harbin, you are very welcome and thanks for visiting my page. And I also learned basic how-to knit from my mother too.

Thanks you all again.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Just had a chance to look at her other patterns. The baby shrug is darling and looks soooo simple. Just knit a rectangle.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Darling...Thanks for the link..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, thanks for the link. already downloaded and printing it now! thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Wish it was in a bigger size. I would love to make this for my GD. She is in a size 3 Toddler. But I bet I will find a little one to make this for. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Looks easy enough to enlarge if you want. Add additional stitches to both fronts, a couple to each sleeve and additional stitches to the back. Once you get the gauge measure your granddaughter to see how many more stitches to add. If you have difficulty with this there are many on the forum who would be happy to help you. Myself included because I plan on making this for my great niece who will be 2 in April and her mother is asking for 3T when I am making her things for now.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish it was in a bigger size. I would love to make this for my GD. She is in a size 3 Toddler. But I bet I will find a little one to make this for. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thanks. Haylie is in a 3T now. A bit big on her but won't be long before she goes a size up.


----------

